
Ask HN: How do you use networked printer? - clanrebornwow
Cloudprint, apple print or something else?
======
stulevine
Raspberry Pi with CUPs print server with Avahi Daemon and NetTalk installed
provide an AirPrint solution for my Canon printer/copier/scanner plugged into
the Raspberry Pi and availble over the local WiFi network through said
Raspberry Pi.

------
tonylemesmer
just print direct IP address to the printer from Windows.

